# Should I get a LGD



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

So I’m trying to figure out if i need a lgd, I have the pasture fenced in and it has hot wire on the outside. Is there a reason to get a LGD ? I’m trying to talk myself out of getting a LGD since I don’t think I need one. But then I want one at the same time 😂


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

A good LGD is always good but you need to be dedicated to their care and training. If getting a puppy it will be a while before getting any benefit out of it.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That depends entirely on your predator pressure, your ability to train an LGD, and your ability to contain one. They are not "set it and forget it" like some places would have you believe and there is a lot of training involved. I am still having to correct my 2 year old male on occasion. My female wasn't completely trustworthy until she was 2.5 years old. Many LGDs are difficult to contain and will challenge fencing. LGDs will bark a lot, especially at night- are you and your neighbors okay with that? Do you have predator pressures that would necessitate a dog? Having no predator issues but having a dog for the peace of mind is totally valid, but if you have no predators and you're confident in your fencing, there's no point.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I've only been a farmer for 10 years but never had a dog in my life. I would choose a lower maintenance guard animal for our sheep and goats, personally, if we needed one. I'd like a standard donkey jenny! Maybe a llama. My husband keeps telling me our fence is enough and I usually feel like it is. 
I was visiting a farm last week with LGD's and NIgerians on their hobby farm. That dog was BIG and scary (eat a lot, poop a lot) She had me wait in the milk room while she closed him up... not for me.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

It totally depends! I don’t have one and have survived (or rather my goats have lol) almost 12 years without one. I thought about it once just to be on the safe side but about that time there seemed to be mass posts about LGD injuring and killing goats so I figure why risk it when I really don’t need one. Now if I did have a predator issue most definitely it would be worth the risk and time to get one. At least a dog you can train (usually) not to hurt what they should be protecting. So I’ll just keep my hot fence going and my guns ready instead


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, you should absolutely get an LGD.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I battle this same question. Right now, I don’t need one. My goats are little and kept right by the house. Even when they get a bit bigger, we have 5 acres all around the house fenced and mostly cleared. Once my herd stretches into heavily wooded areas on our acreage, I just don’t know if fencing will be enough for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

One more question 🙋‍♀️ how do I get my adult goats use to a pup? Is there a way?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have the pup on the opposite side of the fence so they can see the pup and get use to him or her. 

Supervision when they are together.
Some goats may hit the pup, but a smart pup will at that moment will be taught to respect the goats space. 
Just make sure the doe isn’t to mean to hurt the pup though.


----------

